# Aussies!



## Lilac82 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, just wondering if there are any Australian females on here with SAD who would like to chat...?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Lilac82 - I sent you a pm with someone's details. There are quite a few Aussies on here. it's a great site. Hope you get as much out of it as I do. All the best, Don.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Keep your eyes peeled.
As Don said, there do seem to be a fair number of Aussies lurking about, i do remember seeing a few queensland locales.

---edit----

And Welcome to SAS


----------



## Suave (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, would love to chat!


----------



## Schnapps (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Lilac82,

I am a Queenslander too! I would also like to chat.


----------



## dochas (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi!

I'm from Australia too and would love to chat too.


----------



## aussiegirl3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah I moved to Queensland a few months from NSW to be with my boyfriend and start a new job, and he broke up with me a month ago, so now I know no one here. Would love to chat with others here.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in QLD! Except I think you're all adults? But I'll still talk!


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Gotta love Aussies :cuddle


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Over in Gatherings, there is a much-viewed Melbourne Thread and now MrMugThe2nd is trying to get an Adelaide thread going as well.

Anyone from these areas are welcome to come over and join in...

Maybe the Queenslanders and people from other states should consider creating a thread for their own respective areas...
It's great being able to meet up physically with people who understand what you're going through.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i am trying to start a gathering in sydney if anyone is interested


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm here too.


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi I'm in Adelaide.


----------



## Ennui (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm in Queensland.


----------



## krisd (Dec 6, 2012)

*Another aussie here from south oz.*

Hi.I just joined here.I'm from adelaide.Anyone else from south australia or australia? There's a lot of these forums out there but while us aussie are awake our northern hemisphere friends are asleep.It would be nice if we could all have day time contact with other aussies.It just nice knowing that there are other locals around online when you just need to chat aussie stuff.

Hope to hear from you.I'm an adult male.


----------



## Jessicahh (Jun 20, 2012)

Proud Queenslander right here too! Up for a chat anytime id love to make some new friends even if just on the internet. AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSSIE!!!!!


----------



## Awkward fox (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey girls! Another Queenslander here (Gold coast).


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Melbourne!


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

I understand you only want to speak to girls but if i put a dress on when or if you speak to me can i join in the chat.


----------



## Sheeshle (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi guys. I am in New South Wales.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm from Melbourne


----------



## Kyrsten (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm from Newcastle  I kind of wish I was in Sydney or Melbourne though cuz there are NO support groups where I live and it's really isolating


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

Brissy here. But im terrified of going to support groups, I dont like people to see my face and know I have issues.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

oh sh*te. just saw you were looking for females  

*slinks away*


----------

